# Help with sump build and bulkhead size



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

I am building my own sump refugium for my 210 build. I am planning to use a 40 breeder and 20 high connected by pvc and bulkhead. The 40 breeder will be half sump, half refugium with a bulkhead to the 20 where the return pump is (Jebao DC-9000). With head loss I'm assuming a flow of 1122 gph back to the display tank. My question is, how big should the bulkheads be between the 40 and the 20? Can I get away with 1 pipe? What size? Thanks!


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

A single 1.5" bulkhead fitting will work fine. Just so you know and aren't surprised, the water level in the tank with the return pump will always be lower than the water in the other tank. Also, be sure there is sufficient capacity in both tanks to not have an overflow during power outages. Test this by unplugging the pump for a few minutes and seeing what happens - ready to plug it back in if it doesn't look good of course. It can be surprising just how much water is in the pipes, and will also continue to drain from the display tank. Then you can adjust your sump water level accordingly in order to leave sufficient room.

How are you planning to install the bulkheads? If those are glass tanks, tanks that size rarely come with holes drilled, and are usually made from tempered glass (not generally drillable)...


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

atreis said:


> A single 1.5" bulkhead fitting will work fine. Just so you know and aren't surprised, the water level in the tank with the return pump will always be lower than the water in the other tank. Also, be sure there is sufficient capacity in both tanks to not have an overflow during power outages. Test this by unplugging the pump for a few minutes and seeing what happens - ready to plug it back in if it doesn't look good of course. It can be surprising just how much water is in the pipes, and will also continue to drain from the display tank. Then you can adjust your sump water level accordingly in order to leave sufficient room.
> 
> How are you planning to install the bulkheads? If those are glass tanks, tanks that size rarely come with holes drilled, and are usually made from tempered glass (not generally drillable)...


Thanks! I was planning to install the bulkheads on the end of each tank. My local fish store will drill them for me. I will check on the tempered glass issue.


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

Aqueon's website says some of the bottom panels are tempered, but doesn't say anything about the sides. Does anyone know if the sides are good to go for drilling?


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

No idea - you'll probably have to call to find out. If the LFS says they can do it though, let them give it a shot so long as you don't have to pay if it doesn't work.


----------



## BratmanXj (Feb 11, 2013)

I did something similar with an Acrylic wet/dry and a rubbermaid tub on my last tank. I had a 700-ish gph Rio3100 and needed a 2" balance pipe between the two bins.


----------

